# DW Yes or No >



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Polestar output of 600 hp and 737 lb-ft of torque.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Like the front, not so keen on the rear


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Looks funky. Presume there will be a cabrio version?


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Hmm, not sure, I'm getting a cross between a Bentley GT and a Jag


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah like it, it's bit different.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I really like that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah like that. Very nice.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yep. I really like that. 

Cooks


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I liked it till seen LHD only and if came to UK would cost £120k:lol:


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

nice front, shame about the back


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Not bad. Like the look of it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Derekh929 said:


> I liked it till seen LHD only and if came to UK would cost £120k:lol:


Thats no good.

Need to make it about 60K tops, AWD and slap another Yamaha V8 in it.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks like a Audi A7 from the back.


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Like. Has shades of the P1800 for me, which can only be a good thing.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes I like that.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Sam6er said:


> nice front, shame about the back


Same could be said about many's a thing. 

Not too keen on the 'egg-crate' grille fill, imho it would have looked better with thin, horizontal mouldings.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Don’t like the grille, back or indented side panels so it’s a big no from ne


----------

